# Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern



## moon2k3 (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe angelerfreunde

bei uns im Dorf gibt es seit dem 1900 jahrundert ein Dorfteich der vorher dazu diente eine mühle zu betreiben ( abfluss ) 

seit ca 10 jahren is dieser Teich nun in Privater hand und er wurde letzte jahr endlich mal ausgebaggert und ich habe mit dem beseitzer gesprochen und habe von ihm eine schrifftliche genehmigung das ich den Teich besatzen und beangeln darf mit 2 handangeln ( er angelt übrigends selber 3-4 mal im jahr ) 

nun es geht mal los 
erstmal zur beschaffenheit des Teichen 

der Teich is ca 50 x 20 meter gross hat 2 Flachwasserzonen 
hat eine maximale teife von ca 2 meter 

Dieser Teich is ringsherum sehr gut bewachsen mit Bäume Linden / Buchen / Weiden Eichen und an einer Ecke sind riesen Haselnusssträucher 

der Teich hat mehrere Schichtungen von sandarten 
Ganz unten bei den Teifen stellen is er Lehm/Ton haltig 
bei ca 1 meter tiefer is es Kies und bei der oberen Region Muttererde / kies 

der Teich hat 2 Zuläufe 
der 1. Zulauf is ganzjährig und entsteht mit einen Bach tief im Wald bei uns geht über eine Wiese wo das wasser auch noch ein bissel gestaut wird ( für Kühe und Scharfe ) und flisst dann in den Teich 

der 2. zufluss is von oktober bis sagen wir mal ca April / mai 
dies ist ein überlauf von ein 2. Teich der ca 300 meter entfernt ist 

Die Wasserqualität dürfte sehr gut sein da es krebse im Bach gibt so wie Stichlinge rotaugen rotfedern und Grundlinge 

ein sichtweite im wasser von ca 1 meter würde ich schätzen 

es gibt genügend schilfbestand und ein kleines Seerosenfeld wird vor dem Abluss noch angelegt 

der Abfluss ist übrigends mit bretter versperrt und man kann den wasserstand von ca 2 meter auf 0.5 meter reduzieren ( ablassen ) 

im oktober des letzten jahres habe ich schon aus ein Tümpel hier in der nähe weissfisch besorgt und eingesetzt 

ca 500-600 Rotaugen Rotfedern Brassen und Aland in einer grösse von fingerlänge bis bis Handgross ( handgross aber nur ca 30-40 stück ) diese wurden nach fang mit der köderfischsenke nach einer ca 4 minutigen autofahrt sofort wieder frei gelassen 
nicht das kommt es sei tierquälerei ich war schon 6 mal los für diese masse ^^

nun hab ich folgendes 

ich wollte diesen teich nun in den kommenden wochen besatzen 

ich habe vor ca 10 Schuppen/Spiegelkarpfen ( mix ) 
ca 10-20 Schleie 
1-2 ( Handgrosse ) Amur / Grasskarpfen 
und im Frühling 1 Kilo Besatzall ( ca 20 stück ) dort zu besatzen 

und im nexten jahr 

2-3 kleine hechte 
für Wels definitv zu klein und er würde alles auffuttern ^^
für Zander finde ich das gewässer zu hell und etwas zu schlammig ( durch laubeinfall ) genauso bin ich der meinung das der zander grössere flächen brauch wie der hecht was meint ihr ???

nun kommt noch dazu ein kollege meinte der teich wäre ideal um noch ein paar forellen dort einzusätzten 10-20 ( was ich auch begrüssen würde die schmecken geräuchert soooooo lecker ) 
es dürfen übrigends keine anderen dort angeln es sind auch schilder  aufgestellt das dass betretten verboten is 

nun würde ich das ganze gerne mal abgesegnet kriegen 
ich will den teich ja nicht über besatzten udn die tiere unnötig quällen 

und er soll ja auch in 2-3 jahren zum angeln benutzt werden 
was würdet ihr anders machen 
wovon mehr oder weniger 

aber bitte denkt daran ich bin noch ein Lehrling und habe im moment nur ca 100 euro für dieses projekt zur verfügung 

da von mein nachbarn auch schon Edelkrebse vorgeschlagen wurde die aber sehr teuer sind wie ich gesehen hab


----------



## H-man (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Hi Dann hast du ja mit nem Kg Aal dein Budget schon um ein vielfaches überschritten. Ich würde in meinem eigenen Teich auch keine Raubfische aussetzen, weil die zu viel Schaden anrichten. Karpfen kannst du ruhig mehr einsetzen wenn die noch klein sind. Alle Fischarten haben nämlich ne bestimmte Ausfallquote, aufgrund von Tod etc.


----------



## moon2k3 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

ich krieg das Kilo Besatzaal was ca 20 stück sind ( sind kleine würmer ich weiss ) für 18 euro  bei ein privaten händler ^^

Ahh genau was ich fast vergessen haette 

im Sommer wird der Teich sehr Warm ca 24-26 Grad da der bach relativ flach is und sehr geringe störumg hat bringt er sehr sehr warmes wasser rein 

hält aber im Winter die einflussstelle trotzdem eisfrei 

und würden sich darin Karpfen vermehren / Leichen ??? 
so wie die schleie ???

oder haben die speziele anforderungen was deren leichplatz angeht ?


----------



## schrauber78 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Lass die Graser auch noch weg, dann passt das mit dem Besatz.

Evtl. kannst du noch ein paar kleine Barsche besetzten.


----------



## daci7 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

ich kann mir bei nem zu und abfluss vorstellen, dass du von den 20 aalen möglicherweise keinen mehr wiedersiehst 
die sind ja recht wanderfreudig.
dazu dann ausfall durch krankheit und raubfisch/-vogel und es bleibt nichts übrig.

wenn das wasser so warm wird weiß ich auch nicht was die forellen dazu sagen würden.
aber karpfen finden das bestimmt super 

viel erfolg bei dem besatz!


----------



## SchwalmAngler (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Auf gar keinen Fall, nie uns nimmer nicht Graskarpfen oder Amur, es sei denn Du willst das Dir der Teich in ein paar Jahren umkippt.

Die Weissfische - bis auf Brasse und Aaland sind schon OK, mehr sollte auf gar keinen Fall notwendig sein, denn die die Du jetzt drin hast werden sich schon explosionsartig vermehren - deswegen 3 bis 5 Hechte einsetzen (die kann man zur Not auch immer wieder raus fangen).  

Barsche und Aale brauchen i.d.R. keinen Besatz und kommen von allein. Wenn Du nen paar Aale besetzen kannst / willst, ist das schön, muss aber nicht unbedingt.

Der Bach scheint mir im übrigen eine schlechte Wasserqualität (anhand der Fische würde ich ihn auf Stufe 3 einordnen) zu haben. Gut währe Stufe 2, da würdest Du nicht (oder wenn wenig) die von Dir genannten Fischarten vorfinden und es währe ein guter Bestand an BaFos vorhanden.

Von Edelkrebsen solltest Du, solange Du nicht genaus weisst was für Krebse sich in dem Bach befinden Abstand halten. Wenn in dem Bach keine Edel- oder Steinkrebse sondern "Exoten" sind, schleppst Du die Krebspest in Deinen Teich und die besetzten Edelkrebse sind innerhalb von 14 Tagen verschwunden.


----------



## Marlin1 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Hallo Moon,

wie die Vorredner schon sagten, lass die Graser und die Aale weg. Das Gewässer ist recht klein, deshalb würde ich auch eher zu ein paar Barschen, statt zu Hechten raten.

Die Schleien und Karpfen stecken die hohen Wassertemperaturen
und den damit einhergehenden Sauerstoffmangel meistens weg,
Forellen würden das allesamt nicht überleben, die fallen ab 18 Grad Wassertemperatur in Wärmestarre und gehen dann schnell ein.

Je mehr Fisch du aber in dem Wasser hast, desto eher wirst du bei den Temperaturen Ausfälle habe. Deshalb ist in dem Falle weniger Besatz sinnvoller.

Wenn du ein paar Planzen in den Teich einbringen kannst, tue das unbedingt ! Dadurch hast du Sauerstoff Produzenten, Schatten im Wasser und viel Fischnährtiere. Den Karpfen und vor allen den Schleien kommt das sehr entgegen.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## moon2k3 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

das sind Bachkrebse so sagte es zumindest mein opa mir mal früher 

so sehen die aus hab mal bei googel -> bilder Krebse eigegeben 





das Bild heisst flusskrebs keine ahnung ob das jetzt ne elde art is oder nicht ehrlich gesagt ^^




ich bin in diesen bereich echt nicht kundig / könnte mich da auch irren 
wenn es Wärmer wird kann ich gerne mal losziehen und mal nen Bild machen dann könnt ihr / du mir ja mal sagen was es für krebse sind 

und ein forellen gewässer kann und würde es nie werden 

da nach dem abfluss vom teich nach ca 500 meter der bach in einer Röhre verläuft ca 3-4 km lang und in der Sude bei uns einmündet 

die Quelle des baches is ca 2- 3 km entfernt 

und das der aal abhaut hoff ich mal nicht aber lässt sich ja auch nicht vermeiden

@ Marlin1 was für pflanzen würdest du mir empfehlen 
ich hab ja noch vor ca 2 meter vorm abfluss ein Seerosenfeld zu pflanzen 
dort is das wasser ca 1 meter tief an einer seite 

Schilf und rohrkolben sind schon vorhanden und wurden auch vom ausbaggern verschont

und gut zu wissen dann lass ich die Graser schon mal weg vielen dank


----------



## H-man (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Ich weiß gar nicht wie meine Vorredner auf Barsche kommen?! Es gibt doch nichts undankbareres als Barsche. Fressen die ganze Brut und Spaß macht es auch nicht sie zu fangen. Ich habe selber 2 Teiche und in der eine ist mit Graskarpfen besetzt. Die machen sich  sehr gut. Warum sollte denn der Teich umkippen. Ich bin Biologe und mir fällt kein Grund ein |kopfkrat


----------



## Gern am Wasser (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Ich möchte Geduld empfehlen, spar dein Geld und lass der Natur ihren lauf.
Der Fisch kommt von selber!


----------



## Janbr (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Die Kombi Hecht und Forelle ist auf Dauer auch sehr teuer


----------



## dukewolf (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

@ moon
Bitte nicht persönlich als böse Kritik betrachten.
Aber warum Aalbesatz in ein stehendes Gewässer?
Sie Aalschutz !


----------



## moon2k3 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Der aal is ein Wohlschmeckender Fisch 
er war zb auch der 1. fisch den ich damals gefangen habe 
und der teich soll ja in einigen jahren ja auch zum angeln dienen 



aber so wie ich das sehe werd ich dieses jahr noch den aalbesatz auslassen 

und mir lieber Leichfähige Karpfen und Schleie holen 
und mir noch 1-2 Wasserpflanzen besorgen ( seerosen zb für Schleie ) 

dann bin ich beim rumstöbern im forum auf eine sehr hilfreiche literatur gestossen 
http://www.umwelt.nrw.de/naturschutz/pdf/leitlinie_fischbesatz.pdf

und auf grund der literatur hab ich auch gesehen das 20 aale bissel viel wären 
werd ich wohl auf ca 10 ehh reduzieren 

wo ich nun sehe das 2-3 Hechte in keinster weisse überdimensioniert sind 

Mit graser lass ich es nun auch vorerst 
hab ich beim rumstöbern entdeckt das sie in warmen gewässern ware fressmaschinen sind und sogar ins wasser ragende äste abknabbern ^^

nun bin ich bei 4 Schuppenkarpfen K2
4 Spiegelkarpfen K2 

8-10 Schleie S2 

und nextes jahr oder gar diesen sommer werd ich mal versuchen minihechte zu kriegen ( nachts mit dem kecher vorm schilf durchgehen ) da kriegt man dann oft kleine hechte und minibarsche von 3-7 cm 

und Barsche will ich eigentlich garnicht rein kriegen 
was aber eigentlich durch Vögel unvermeidbar is 
der Barsch is wie ich finde ein stressender fisch der alles aber auch wirklich alles jagt was so gross is wie er 
ich fang ihn zwar auch gerne und hau in mir Frisch in die pfanne aber mehr net 
da sind Hechte wohl sinnvoller die bei guten futter eher selektieren und zu kranken fischen greifen


----------



## dukewolf (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

@ moon
Keine Ahnung warum ich mich immer wieder für meine Posts entschuldige, aber daß liegt daran, daß nie jemand auf die Füße treten möchte.

Aber wann kapieren es Angler, daß es noch eine Sache gibt, wo die Erde auf der wir wohnen auch noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden hat .

Und diese sagt schon seit einiger Zeit, daß der Aal langsam ausstirbt, wenn wir so weiter damit so umgehen.   Oder laicht der Aal bei dir im Dorfteich ab ?
Dies betrifft aber nicht nur den Aal, sondern vieles über das man sich Gedanken machen sollte.


----------



## Lenzibald (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Servus. Ich hab selber nen Teich mit ca 95mal 20meter. Ich würde an deiner Stelle k1 besetzen. Erstens sinds billiger und  wachsen tuns von selber. Nach 2 Jahren wenns genug Futter haben kannst schon welche zum Essen rausfangen. 10kg K1 kannst schon reingeben Graser schaden auch nicht wenns nicht zuviele sind ein oder zwei Stück passen schon. Zwei oder drei kleine Hechte haben auch platz, Aale haun zu 100%ab. Barsche und Döbel alle rausfangen so gut es geht die vermehren sich wie Fliegen und fressen alles an Brut auf das hochkommt. Noch ein Tipp von mir nicht zuviel Füttern ich Füttere selbst ca ein bis 2 kilo pro Woche da von Natur aus viel Nahrung im Teich ist.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Einen so kleinen Teich (2Flachwasserzonen bei max.Tiefe von 2 Metern) würde ich mit Schleien besetzen.
K1 würden sich auch lohnen, sofern du den Teich alle 2-3 Jahre ablässt und die zu großen Karpfen enfernst - denn unter optimalen Bedingungen wachsen die schon ziemlich schnell.
Von Barschen und Hechten würde ich absehen - eher auf Aale setzten, da die eher an die Kleinfische gehen.
@dukewolf:
Und da der See zu einer Mühle gehörte, wird da als Abfluss sicherlich noch ein Bach sein, so das der Aal irgendwann zum laichen abwandern kann.
(Erscheint mir zumindest logisch, denn wer baut eine Mühle an einen "stehenden Gewässer" ?)
Zumindest entnehme ich das dem ersten Satz des Eingangspostings , Zitat :  " bei uns im Dorf gibt es seit dem 1900 jahrundert ein Dorfteich der vorher dazu diente eine mühle zu betreiben ( abfluss ) "

Uli


----------



## SchwalmAngler (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Aale und Barsche sind schon allein nötig um den Weissfischbestand ein wenig im Zaum zu halten. Ein paar Hechte schaffen das allein nicht und auch der Besitzer wird wohl nicht unbedingt jedes Jahr mehrere Kilo Weissfisch entnehmen, somit muss ein (oder mehrere Räuber) da sein um die ein wenig ein zu dämmen.

Aale werden aber allein schon durch den Bach in das Gewässer kommen.

Aber nochmal zu den Krebsen. Es gibt hier in Deutschland nur zwei einheimische Arten, den Steinkrebs und den Edelkrebs. "Bachkrebse" wie Dein Opa sie nannte gibt es nicht. Evtl. meinte er Bachflohkrebse:
http://www.angelmagazin.com/modules.php?name=Encyclopedia&op=content&tid=25
Diese zählen aber mehr zu den Fischnährtieren. Prinzipiell nicht schlecht, denn das bedeutet, das Deine Fische Futter haben, die Bachflohkrebse werden auch in den Teich kommen.


Habe hier mal einige Informationen über Krebse zusammen gefasst, evtl. hilft es Dir ein wenig weiter:

Die einzelnen Krebsarten mit Bestimmungsschlüssel:

http://www.angelmagazin.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=289

http://www.angelmagazin.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=288

http://www.angelmagazin.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=287

http://www.angelmagazin.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=286

http://www.angelmagazin.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=285

http://www.angelmagazin.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=284

Und hier nochmal was über Muscheln und Krebse allgemein:

http://sfv-schwalm.de/MuschelnUndKrebse.html.html


----------



## Lenzibald (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Servus. Bei den Karpfen gehe ich davon aus das er wenns groß genug sind ja einige zum Essen rausfangen wird. 
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## opi2001 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Bei den Ausmaßen deines Teiches von 50 x 20 kannst du ruhig ca. 100 Karpfen aussetzen.Nebenbei würde ich noch ca 20-30 Schleien einsetzen und nach 1 Jahr Besatz 1 kleinen Hecht der das natürliche Gleichgewicht im Gewässer herstellt.Graskarpfen würde ich nur einsetzen wenn du viel Wasserpflanzen hast und paar Rotfedern kannst du auch noch einsetzen.Von Forellen würde ich dir abraten da im Sommer mit 24-26 Grad die Wassertemperatur zu hoch ist und die würden dir kaputt gehen.Die Temperaturen sind optimal fürs laichen für Karpfen und Schleien.Von Barschen würde ich dir auch abraten , die fressen dir den Laich dann weg.
Ich selber habe auch einen Teich der zwar größer ist aber die Besatzmöglichkeiten sind bei mir am besten gelaufen.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

ich denke, dass man für den aalbesatz zumindestens den ablauf, der ja wie beschrieben mit brettern zugemacht ist, noch zusätzlich mit einem recht feinen gitter versperrt, da du ja wahrscheinlich von den aalen ein- oder mehrere jahre was haben möchtest...
Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## Syntac (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> ich denke, dass man für den aalbesatz zumindestens den ablauf, der ja wie beschrieben mit brettern zugemacht ist, noch zusätzlich mit einem recht feinen gitter versperrt, da du ja wahrscheinlich von den aalen ein- oder mehrere jahre was haben möchtest...
> Grüße
> Jogibaer




Dann hast Du aber Probleme im Herbst mit dem Laub, weil Dein Ablauf alle paar Stunden dicht ist.


----------



## moon2k3 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

uiiii 
also erstmal vielen vielen dank für die vielen erfahrungs und tips 

zuviel wollte ich in den teich nicht einbringen da er sich doch selber versorgen sollte deswegen erscheinen mir 100 karpfen doch zuviel da müsste ich dann mit sicherheit zufüttern 

okay von den forellen werd ich dann wohl auch ablassen wenn die das warme wasser absolut nicht mögen 


@ Dukewolf dein gedanken sind schon richtig brauchst du dich nicht entschuldigen hast ja auch recht 
aber wie andere auch schon geschrieben haben wenn er weg will wird er ein weg finden und wenn er über die bretter beim abfluss schwimmt, gelangt er ja nach wenigen km in die sude über die sude in Elbe und so weiter 

@ SchwalmAngler ich werd mal wenns frühling is losziehen und mal versuchen nen foto zu machen  
mein Vater sagte heute morgen früher haben sie die gefangen ( wo er noch ein kind war ) und im feuer gegrillt genauso haben so früher in den bach der zur Sude fliesst die Aale massenweisse mit der hand gefangen am helligen tag 
leider is das ja nicht mehr so 

@ jogibaer1996ein gitter werd ich nicht anbringen 

weil wenn das verstopft und der wasserstand steigt krieg ich ärger mit den Hausbesitzern in der nähe wir haben hier ein sehr hohen grundwasserspiegel mach brauch nur ca 1 meter buddeln 20 min weg gehen und das loch is unten mit wasser voll ca 5-10 cm 

@ Lenzibald Döbel und Barsch sind nicht vorhanden der Teich lag anfang letzten jahres für 2 Wochen komplett wasser frei 

es wurden 4 Karpfen rausgeholt 2 aale und viel viele rotfedern und schleie das meiste wird aber mit sicherheit beim ablassen davon geschwommen sein da einfach alle bretter rausgenommen wurde und kein netz oder sonstiges vorgemacht wurde 

könnt ihr mir vllt noch sehr gute Wasserpflanzen empfehlen die sich nicht so stark verbreitet ?? und im zaun zuhalten is ??

die vielleicht auch noch schön anzusehen sind


----------



## Haggard (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Laichkraut und Krebsschere. Allerdings vermehrt sich das Laichkraut extrem


----------



## opi2001 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Dann setz 50 karpfen ein und 50 Schleien ,damit machst du keine Fehler.Die Schleie braucht eh ne ganze Weile eh die groß werden.Die Struktur deines Teiches ist fast genau so wie bei mir.
Durch den Zulauf hast du auch immer Nahrung für die Fische und zur Not kannst du ja mit alten Brot oder Weizen mal zufüttern,aber normalerweise haben die Fische genug Nahrung im Teich.Bloß fang nicht mit Barschen im Teich an die machen dir alles kaputt.Noch paar Rotfedern rein und das reicht dann auch.


----------



## Sneep (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Hallo,

Ich möchte noch mal auf die Krebse in deinem Gewässer zurückkommen.

In NRW gibt es dazu ein größeres Projekt.

Auf der folgenden Homepage findest du einen einfachen Bestimmungsschlüssel: 

http://www.edelkrebsprojektnrw.de
/docs/bestimmungsschlussel.pdf

Damit kannst du die Art selbst bestimmen. Hier gibt es auch viele weitere Informationen.

Sollte es sich um eine amerikanische Art handeln, hat sich wegen der Krebspest der Besatz mit Edelkrebs erledigt.

Dann überlebt der Besatz keine 3 Tage.

Ab Anfang April sind die Krebse wieder so aktiv, dass man sie gut fangen kann.

Sollten es wider Erwarten Edelkrebse sein, :vik:musst du sehr vorsichtig sein, wenn du zum Beispiel Pflanzen aus anderen Gewässern einbringst, da du damit unter Umständen schon die Krebspest in dein Gewässer bringst. 

Es kann schon ausreichen einen nassen Setzkescher aus einem verseuchten Gewässer mitzubringen.

Solltest du bei der Bestimmung oder ganz allgemein mit deinen Krebsen noch Fragen haben; PN genügt.#6

Du hast nicht angegeben, in welchem Bundesland dein Gewässer liegt. 

Jedes Bundesland hat andere gesetzliche Bestimmungen.

Das ist aber bei der Planung des Besatzes wichtig.

So ist zum Beispiel in den meisten Bundesländern der Besatz mit Amur verboten. Trotzdem wird der Besatz hier mehrfach empfohlen.

Das vorkommen von Krebsen, Rotfedern, Rotaugen und Gründlingen im Gewässer ist in keinem Fall ein Anzeichen für eine sehr gute Wasserqualität, da alle genannten Arten durchaus auch in belasteten Gewässern zurechtkommen.

Selbst Krebse sind da nicht so empfindlich wie viele denken.

Hier rate ich dir, das Wasser einmal chemisch zu testen.

Einfache Teste machen z.B. viele Zoogeschäfte.


mfG

SneeP


----------



## moon2k3 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Mein Bundesland is Mecklenburg Vorpommern 
und vielen dank für den link hab mir den mal abgespeichert 

wenn die 60-80 cm schnee weg sind werd ich mal losziehen und gucken 

und Pflanzen wollte ich nicht aus anderen gewässern beziehen hab im internet ein shop gefunden wo ich mir zb die Seerosen bestellen will 

aber wegen pflanzen muss ich noch mal mit dem besitzer abklären und bis der winter weg is und es annehmbare temperaturen werden dauert es ja auch noch ^^


----------



## dukewolf (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Ich werde mich wohl zu solchen Therad nicht mehr weiter äußern, wenn man  Tips ließt, wo man 100 Karpfen als Besatz mitteilt, dazu Hechte Aale  und Schleien.
100 Karpfen auf einen Teich von 50x20m sind mit Schleien und Graskarpfen  schon extrem.
Bestimmt möchte Martin ( moon ) nicht jeden Tag füttern.  Also müssen  sich die Fische sich selbst ernähren und der Teich das Potentzial  erbringen, die Bewohner des Gewässers zu ernähren zu können.

Zum Aal:
Es geht nicht darum, ob der Aal evtl. in einen angrenzenden Fluß  abwandern kann, sondern darum, daß dieser überhaupt nicht in ein  stehendes Gewässer gehört.
Außer er wandert von selber dort ein.

Seerosen aus dem Internet :  Martin bitte mach dir einen Kopf welche Auswirkungen das haben kann.  Schnell können dir die Pflanzen dir in deinen Teich dir über deinen Kopf wachsen.
Evtl. kann es passieren, daß du somit keine einheimischen Nymphea Arten zulegst, und somit die Flora verfälschst.

Zu den Wasserpflanzen würd ich dir raten.
Nimm nie was aus der Natur, und meide dir den Rat von Unwissenden Forenkolegen, die dir Tips von aus ihren Gartenteich geben wollen.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Ich kann Dir nur beipflichten dukewolf, deswegen habe ich zu den Karpfen auch nichts gesagt - ausser zu den Grasern den die gehören in kein deutsches Gewässer. Leider ist bei vielen Anglern noch nicht angekommen was die für einen Schaden anrichten.

In einem Baggersee hier in der Nähe wurden vor 3 Jahren 30 Graser eingesetzt um das Kraut zu verringern. Resultat heute: Der See ist komplett von Pflanzen geräumt es es wächst am Rand nur noch vereinzelt etwas Schilf. Haben se toll gemacht die Jungs, heulen jetzt aber darum ...

In einem so kleinen Teich reichen 10 Karpfen aus, vor allen Dingen wenn man davon ausgeht, das diese sich im ein oder anderen Jahr auch vermehren werden.

300 Weissfische ist auch durchaus OK, man muss dies jedoch im Auge behalten, denn die vermehren sich auch recht schnell. Entweder muss hier eine regelmässige Entnahme statt finden (man macht halt öfters mal Fischfrikadellen) oder es muss halt ein Räuber her. Das kann man aber auch in ca. 3 bis 5 Jahren entscheiden, denn dann sieht man die ersten Ergebnisse des Besatzes.

Aale werden schon allein durch den Bach kommen und die Barsche durch Wasservögel oder auch durch den Bach. Deswegen würde ich diese Arten erst mal gar nicht besetzen. Wenn was rein kommt ist das Schön, wenn nicht auch gut. Wenn jedoch 10 Aale besetzt werden, naja, das bricht auch keinen Zacken aus der Krone und solang die zu fressen haben wandern die auch erst mal nicht ab.

Für die Wasserpflanzen gilt gleiches. Erst mal abwarten. Im Frühjahr zeigt sich dann recht schnell, das doch einiges an Pflanzen vorhanden ist. Im 2. Jahr werden noch einige Arten hinzu kommen. Deswegen würde ich auch vorerst keine Pflanzen in das Gewässer einbringen, das regelt die Natur schon von selbst. Auf jeden Fall würde ich von Seerosen Abstand halten. Hier ist die Gefahr einfach zu gross das der ganze Teich damit zuwuchert. Wenn man dann auch noch die richtige Art gepflanzt hat, darf man die noch nicht mal wieder aus dem Gewässer entfernen (was ohnehin schwierig genug sein dürfte), da es Arten gibt die unter Naturschutz stehen.


----------



## schrauber78 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Das Barsche sowie Weißfische durch Wasservögel ins Gewässer gelangen mag ich nicht abstreiten. Es aber sehr lange dauern. In meinem Hausgewässer hatten wir über 20 Jahre keine Barsche, obwohl jede Menge Wasservögel dort einflogen.
Deshalb finde ich es nicht falsch, wenn man 30-50 kleinere Fische besetzt.


----------



## lausi97 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Das Barsche sowie Weißfische durch Wasservögel ins Gewässer gelangen mag ich nicht abstreiten. Es aber sehr lange dauern. In meinem Hausgewässer hatten wir über 20 Jahre keine Barsche, obwohl jede Menge Wasservögel dort einflogen.
> Deshalb finde ich es nicht falsch, wenn man 30-50 kleinere Fische besetzt.




Ihr immer mit euren Barschen,die vermehren sich wie Guppies und wenn man sie drin hat,verbutten die auch recht schnell!Bei einer Wassertemp. von 24-26 im Sommer,keine 2 Jahre und es sind aus 30-50 Barschen 3000-5000 geworden.Lieber 2-3 Hechte um den Weißfischbestand zu regulieren,und schon passt das!
Ich weiß übrigens wovon ich rede,da ausgebildeter Fischwirt.
Gruß
Lausi


----------



## Lenzibald (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Servus.
Ich würde 50k1 Schleien 20 Stück so 10-15cm groß eventuel noch 3kleine Hechte so um die 10-15cm. Hechte deshalb so klein die sollen sich an der Weißfischbrut vollfressen. Krebse und Aale wandern vom Bach ein wenn welche vorhanden sind. Pflanzen kommen von selbst würde ich keine reingeben. Falls du Barsche und Döbel drinnen hast können mit den Weißfischen die du reingegeben hast reingekommen sein sofort wieder raus damit ab über die Bretter. Lieber 2 oder 3 kleine Zander rein die halten sich auch bei Schlammigen untergrund hab auch welche im Teich.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## moon2k3 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

ahhh Zander lass ich erstmal ich denk mal der Hecht wird dort gut rein passen da ja für mich als mensch ca 1-1.2 meter sicht ist und der Zander es ja auch gerne etwas kühler hat 

wenn der hecht das gewässer nicht annimmt kann ich es ja mit Zander probieren aber das wird ja noch bissel dauern


----------



## Sneep (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Hallo,

Wie ist der jetzige Bestand? 

Ist Besatz erforderlich?

Das bitte zuerst klären.

Solange du nicht weißt was im Gewässer ist, wie willst du da sinnvoll besetzen.?

Nicht zu viel wollen!

Die Möglichkeiten des Gewässers sind vor allem durch die geringe Größe begrenzt. 

Ein typischer Besatzfehler bei solchen Kleingewässern ist, dass man zu viele Arten besetzt, deren Bestände aber nie eine ausreichende Größe erreichen. 

Das bezeichnet man als den Arche-Noah-Effekt... 2 von jeder Sorte.

Was hast du für ein Gewässer?

Nach deiner Beschreibung gehe ich von einem Hecht-Schleien-See aus. 

Das sind sehr klare Gewässer mit reichlich Pflanzen. 

Hecht und Schleie sind die Leitarten. 

Dazu kommen Rotfedern und ggf. Karauschen als Begleitarten. 

Bitte keine Brassen, Rotauge nicht oder nur wenige. 

Karpfen sind auch nicht ideal, da sie stark wühlen. 

Wenn du auf die Karpfen nicht verzichten möchtest, dann auch keine Karauschen setzen. 

Wenn ich von einem geplanten Besatz mit Grasern lese, dreht sich mir der Magen um. 

Du erwähnst nirgendwo, dass der See mit Wasserpflanzen zugewachsen ist. 

Entweder siehst du keinen Effekt nach Graserbesatz, oder restlos alle Pflanzen sind weg. 

Wozu?

Hecht, Schleie, Rotfeder und Karausche, dass würde ich als Erstbesatz einbringen.

Bei den Karauschen aufpassen, da wird einem gerne der Giebel angedreht. 

Es gibt sicher noch viele andere schöne Fischarten, aber übereile nichts. 

Schau nach 1-2 Jahren wie sich alles entwickelt.

Dann kannst du immer noch nachsteuern.

Vermutlich hast du dann auch mehr Informationen über den Fischbestand.

mfG

sneeP


----------



## dukewolf (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*



			
				 SchwalmAngler schrieb:
			
		

> In einem Baggersee hier in der Nähe wurden vor 3 Jahren 30 Graser  eingesetzt um das Kraut zu verringern. Resultat heute: Der See ist  komplett von Pflanzen geräumt es es wächst am Rand nur noch vereinzelt  etwas Schilf. Haben se toll gemacht die Jungs, heulen jetzt aber darum  ...



Vollkommen Recht ! Daher gebe ich mir hiermit auch einmal ein Eigentor zum Graser.
Ich machte 2 Sachen an meinem Teich falsch. 
1. Ich Depp plflanzte die einheimische Mummel, und als sie zu üppig wurde, setze mein Bruder und ich 7 Graser ein.  Das Resultat war ? ! 
Die Rosen vermehrten sich weiter ungehindert, und unser gesammter Rohrkolbenbestand war in in den " ewigen Jagdgründen " !
Die Bisam aus den stillgelegten Nachbarsteich, taten das Übrige :c.

@ Moon Martin.
Zum Thema Zander und Hecht:
Versuch einmal beides in kleinen Stückzahlen zu besetzten.  In den vielen Jahren, wo wir unseren Teich nun haben, wechselte es sich , wo es Jahre gab wo der Hecht die Oberhand hatte, und dann wieder der Zander.  Mit der Zeit pegelt sich das von selbst ein.


----------



## schrauber78 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit euren Barschen,die vermehren sich wie Guppies und wenn man sie drin hat,verbutten die auch recht schnell!Bei einer Wassertemp. von 24-26 im Sommer,keine 2 Jahre und es sind aus 30-50 Barschen 3000-5000 geworden.Lieber 2-3 Hechte um den Weißfischbestand zu regulieren,und schon passt das!
> Ich weiß übrigens wovon ich rede,da ausgebildeter Fischwirt.
> Gruß
> Lausi



Das in den Teich aber noch ein paar größere Räuber drin sind, die den Barschbestand im Zaum halten ist durch vorherige Posts vorausgesetzt.


----------



## dukewolf (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*



			
				 schrauber78 schrieb:
			
		

> Das in den Teich aber  noch ein paar größere Räuber drin sind, die den Barschbestand im Zaum  halten ist durch vorherige Posts vorausgesetzt.



Was hat das eine, mit dem anderen zu tun ?
Ein richtigen Fischbestand kann nur dann gewärleistet werden, wenn dieser der Natur überlassen wird.    Dieser pegelt sich dann mit der Zeit von selbst ein.  
Da dies aber heute meißt nicht der Fall ist, kann immer wieder schnell eine Verbuttung einer Fischart auftreten.  
Leider regeln ( ok ich ja auch ) wir Menschen den Fischbesatz, so wie wir dies uns denken, und nicht wie es dem Gewässer entspricht .


----------



## Lenzibald (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Servus. Wie ich schon sagte würde ich eher kleinere Fische besetzen. Die Barsche sofern welche im Gewässer sind bekommt man nie unter kontrolle auch nicht mit ein paar Hechten und Zandern. Die vermehren sich wie Fliegen, jeden Barsch den ich erwische kommt raus und trotzdem sind jedes jahr wieder Tausende Jungbarsche im Teich mir kommt vor die Laichen mehrmals im Jahr. Zur nomralen Laichzeit kann man zusehen wie sie sofort über die Eier herfallen auch die Döbel machen da mit.
Darum 3-5 kleine Hechte und auch soviele Zander aber nicht über 15cm die sollen die Barschbrut fressen und nicht die K1 karpfen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Wavedave (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Zander gehen sowieso nicht so gerne an hochrückige Fische! Und ehe nen Zander nen K1 frisst, muss der weit mehr als 15 cm haben!


----------



## moon2k3 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Also ma barsche möchte ich nicht rein kriegen 
wird sich aber auf kurz oder lang denk ich mal nicht vermeiden lassen 

nun mal ne Frage 
hab nun ein Preis für Karpfen 
K2 1KG 2.80 €
K3 1 KG 3.00 € ( sollen Leichfährig sein ) 
Leider auch nur Spiegelkarpfen  
oder wildkarpfen aber der is mir zu teuer da kostet das KG gleich 6 euro bei K2 

könnte ich mir übernextes wochenende abholen 

Schleie S1 Pro fisch ca 1-1.2 € da wusste er auch nocht nicht so ganz bescheid 
kann ich mir aber vllt mit den Karpfen abholen 

dann wären wir für ca 8 Karpfen bei ca 30-40 euro 
und bei 12 Schleien bei ca 15 euro 

Zander und Hecht sieht ganz schlecht aus 
was sagt ihr zu den preisen sind die so in ordnung oder is das teuer für besatzfisch 

da bleibt mir wohl nix anderes übrig auser im spätsommer in der nacht das Schilf mit dem Kescher abgrasen und jungfische zu ergattern 


ja Graser lass ich nun ganz weg wie gesagt 
und Aal wohl erst in paar jahren wenn überhaupt 
und Forelle für werd ich das wasser im sommer mal überwachen wie warm es wird 
dann könnte ich ja wenn nextes jahr noch einsetzten oder gar im Herbst / Winter 

So hat der Karpfen und die scheleien auch noch ruhe dieses jahr 

bin nun übrigends mit 2 Anglerfreuenden am überlegen ob wir den Teich pachten


----------



## Lenzibald (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Servus. Mann ich glaub ich krieg ne Krise. Wozu sag ich denn kleine Zander wenn er K1 besetzt. Ein 30er Zander putzt die K1 weg wie nichts. K1 sind ca 8-10cm groß das ist für nen Hecht oder Zander mit 30cm null Problem.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## dukewolf (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Oki
@ Lenzi
Wenn ich dich zwar beim Aalthread ( Donau ) schräg angeredet habe, gebe ich dir hier fast recht. #6 Oki sicher bleibt vom K Besatz was über, doch warum einen Besatz einbringen, wenn die Räuber den teueren Besatz wieder dezimieren? 
Daher mein Danke , denn ich stimme dir zu.

@ moon
Mir kommt der Preis für deine K .... und S...
doch sehr hoch vor.
Dazu K3 Laichfähig ...!!??
Sorry ich zitiere dich hier mal.


			
				 moon2k3 schrieb:
			
		

> ja Graser lass  ich nun ganz weg wie gesagt
> und Aal wohl erst in paar jahren wenn überhaupt
> und Forelle für werd ich das wasser im sommer mal überwachen wie warm es  wird
> dann könnte ich ja wenn nextes jahr noch einsetzten oder gar im Herbst /  Winter
> So hat der Karpfen und die scheleien auch noch ruhe dieses jahr  bin nun übrigends mit 2 Anglerfreuenden am überlegen ob wir den Teich  pachten



Tut mir leid moon, aber du windest dich von einer Antwort zu nächsten.
Hier da mal Karpfen, dann wieder Schleien, dann kommt etwas mit Hecht, dann Zander oder Aal, und Graskarpfen, da kommen wieder Forellen dazu.
Aus deinen Gedanken kann ich nichts erkennen, ob du hier, in deinem Thread überhaubt etwas lernen möchtest |uhoh:.
Hauptsache alles was schwimmt , kann man in einen Teich reinschmeißen. :vik:


----------



## dukewolf (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*



			
				 Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich würde mir die Fische jetzt im Winter besonders gut ansehen, da  sie vermutlich aus irgendwelchen Hälterbecken kommen und möglicherweise  recht ramponiert sind...


Stimmt #6


----------



## Lenzibald (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Servus.
@dukewolf  Das mit den Aalen in der Donau war mir neu das schon vor 100jahren besetzt haben. Ok alles kann ich auch nicht wissen bin aber net gleich angerührt wegen sowas. K1 kommt er am bliigsten weg hab fürs kilo 5.- bezahlt gemischt Schuppi und Spiegel. Wenn er 5Kilo K1 reingibt hat er in einem Jahr schon schöne Fische. Wenn er Glück hat und der Züchter hat Zander und Hechte bekommt er sogar welche geschenkt wenn er nur 2 oder 3 will. Aber nur ganz kleine das die Karpfen nicht fressen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

@Lenzibald

"Moon2K3"
 meinte doch K-2 und K-3, die werden von 30er Zander und Hecht nicht gefressen.
Nur die S-1 sind zu klein da empfehle ich S-2/3 zu setzen.

@Moon 2K3

Der Preis ist OK !


----------



## moon2k3 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

huhu ich bins noch mal 

@ Schwalm Angler du hast recht gehabt mit den Krebsen 

ein Dorfbewohner mit dem ich nun gesprochen hatte der auch angler war sagte mir nun das es Kamberkrebse sind.
nach kurzen googeln weiss ich das er auch die krebspest haben kann aber resistent dagegen ist

So nun mal Weiter 

hab nun Karpfen gekriegt 
hab 4 Spiegelkarpfen K3 a ca 1.5kg und 3 Wildkarpfen K2 gekriegt hab dafür 27,30 bezahlt. 

mit Schleie muss ich leider noch warten 

@ Dukewolf 
die 2 abflüsse die vorhanden sind Fliesen wie ich nun auch erfahren habe in die Sude welche in Elbe fliest 
leider wird es der aal schwer haben dort rein zu kommen 
auser er kann eine ca 1.2 hohe holz bretter wand erklimmen 
raus kann er also rein sieht schlecht aus 
aber mit aal warte ich ja nun auch noch ab 
will nun erstmal gucken wie sich das dieses jahr entwickelt 

will nun die Einläufe in den nexten wochen leicht anstauen und den einfluss etwas verjüngen damit ich etwas mehr strömung hab im sommer und winter zwecks sauerstoff und mehr eisfreiheit.

nun brachte mich der herr der mir das mit den krebsen erzählt hat noch auf ein problem was ich immer sommer haben werden 
woran ich ehrlich gesagt noch garnicht gedacht hatte 
dieser teich ist im sommer sogut wie ganz mit wasserlinsen (entenflott) zu
hat da einer eine idee wie ich das vllt vermeiden oder mindern könnte ?

einzige idee is das ich das wasser nur noch überhalb vom Abfluss abfliesen lassen und unten die bretter komplett abdichte so das es oben rüberströmt und mit abflisst sonst weiss ich leider nix


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (15. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Ein paar Enten mit einsetzen !


----------



## moon2k3 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Eine Entenfamilie die da jährlich brühtet ist vorhanden 
aber die schaffen auch nicht den ganzen teich ^^

das sind diese kleinen braunen wildenten, die so stark verbreitet sind


----------



## SchwalmAngler (16. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*



moon2k3 schrieb:


> huhu ich bins noch mal
> dieser teich ist im sommer sogut wie ganz mit wasserlinsen (entenflott) zu
> hat da einer eine idee wie ich das vllt vermeiden oder mindern könnte ?



Mach nen paar Enten flott ... :q
Nein aber mal im Ernst. Dagegen hilft so gut wie nichts, es sei denn Du fischt das Zeugs regelmässig ab. Dann hast Du für kurze Zeit mal ne freie Fläche. 

Für die Fische ist es jedoch gut. Bringt Schutz mit sich und Nahrung (auch viele Fischnährtiere die sich gern darin verstecken). Es wird mit Sicherheit ein Ertragreiches Gewässer sein.

Solange Du nicht dort Stippen willst, sollte Dich die Entengrütze auch recht wenig stören.



moon2k3 schrieb:


> leider wird es der aal schwer haben dort rein zu kommen



Warts mal ab, Du wirst Dich noch wundern, was Du an Aal in Deinem Tech haben wirst wenn Du ihn irgendwan mal ablässt. Es kann sein das Du jahrelang keinen an den Haken bekommst, lässt ihn irgendwann mal ab und dann winden sich massig "Feuerwehrschleuche" im Schlamm.

So war es bei unserem Teich. Ich habe den Leuten das jahrelang gesagt und als der abgelassen wurde (weil er ausgebaggert werden musste) und die Vereinsmitglieder die Biester endlich mal zu Gesicht bekamen haben sie es mir dann auch geglaubt. Einen Fisch im Gewässer zu haben und ihn zu fangen sind 2erlei Dinge.


----------



## moon2k3 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

weil wirklich das erklimmen der Bretterwand / abfluss im weg is 

der Hauptabfluss da fällt das wasser ca 1.2 m in ein Tunner / rohr das erst nach der anliegen strasse aufhört also ca 8 meter und dort wirds dann zum bach der nach ca 1 km unterirdisch is ( rohr ) 

beim abfluss nur 2. der eher nebensächlich is geht es direkt im rohr weiter ca 700 meter würde ich schätzen dort wird er dann zu ein grabben der früher für die bewässerung der felder genutzt wurde 

der abfluss fällt ca 1.5m tief 
und der graben hat mehrere Schleusen zum anstauen wo gleich dahinter immer eine überfahrt ist

also bei der bebauungwürde ich ein natürliches anwander für den aal doch sehr schwierig ansehen 
das abwander wäre nach dem runterplumpsen von der Haupt abfluss kein prob aber rein 


naja mal gucken werd mal bald los ziehen und noch versuchen paar grosse Rotfedern / Augen zu kriegen das auch nachwuchs garantiert ist und ich im Herbst Zander oder Hecht besetzt kann 

hab mich da noch immer nicht entschieden will mal gucken wie doll die Karpfen das Wasser eintrüben


----------



## dukewolf (20. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Moon 
Lasse dir mal keine Hoffnung machen. 
Aale werden sicher nicht soweit aufwandern, daß sie sogar über dein Damm, deinen Mönch oder sonst wie von unten in dein Teich aufsteigen.
Und Armdicke Aale wandern meißt eher ab, und haben den Weg schon längst gefunden.:vik:

Zu deiner Entengrütze ( Wasserlinse ) kann ich nicht viel sagen.
Hier bei uns wächst sie in keinen natürlichen Gewässer und in keine Angelteiche.
Diese kommen hier nur dort vor, wo Dörfer ihre Löschteiche haben, und diese einen zu hohen Fischbesatz besitzen.  Dazu sind die Teiche meist überdüngt und haben einen zu hohen Nährstoffgehalt.
Werde mich aber sofort mal bei jemanden schlau machen, der Ahnung von so etwas hat.
Denn ich kann mir es vorstellen, daß dies läßtig ist.
Hatte die Linsen früher in meinen Aquarium #t


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (20. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

n bild wär mal interessant


----------



## moon2k3 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

sobald die kleine linse wieder zuschlägt kann ich gerne mal nen bild machen 

da is der Teich fast zu bis auf die einläufe 
es sieht dann ungefair so aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




gibts nicht irgend welche fische die dies vllt als nahrung nutzen ???
ich denk mal es bringt sauerstoff in den Teich Schutz vor komoran und Fischreiher 
bietet schatten 
und nimmt dadurch natürlich den unterwasserpflanzen das licht 
aber is doch nicht so schön anzusehen 
und erschwert das Posenangeln 

und danke dukewolf das du dich kundig machen willst


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (20. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

@Dukewolf
Wir haben in unseren Angelteichen und Aufzuchtteichen schon immer Aale ohne Besatz.


----------



## moon2k3 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

naja aal is nun erstmal noch total nebensächlich ^^

erstmal muss ich noch an schleie rankommen 

und im herbst noch Zander oder Hecht


----------



## dukewolf (20. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Moon ich habe nun jemand befragt der sich super mit Wasser und Pflanzen super auskennt.
Also deine Wasserlinsen kannst du nur manuell entfernen.
Wassergeflügel würde zwar etwas bringen, doch hat es den Nachteil, daß sie durch deren Kot wieder dein Teich mit zuviel Nährstoffe versorgen.
Graskarpfen fressen deine Linsen auch weg, aber damit treibst du den Teufel mit den Belzebub aus.

Also der Griff zum Kescher oder Netz. |wavey:


----------



## SchwalmAngler (20. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*



dukewolf schrieb:


> Also der Griff zum Kescher oder Netz. |wavey:



... und das am besten 2 bis 3 mal die Woche ...


----------



## dukewolf (20. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

@ Schwalm
Oder tägl mit der Pinzette #h


----------



## moon2k3 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

mhhh dann muss ich damit wohl leben 

hat ja auch ein vorteil der echt nicht verkehrt ist 

etwas schutz vorm komoran und fischreiher


----------



## dukewolf (21. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Moon
Und du kannst danach sogar erkennen welcher Kormoran es genau war. lool....
Kleiner Scherz:  Bei Erasco kostet der Linseneintopf über 3,-€ .  Aber du hast den umsonst. #h
Erasco Teichlinseneintopf.  " Das Gute daran, ist das Gute darin." :q
*http://www.erasco.de/*


----------



## moon2k3 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

na Dukewolf 
hast intresse ???

soll ich dir im Sommer nen paar gläser einwecken und dir schicken


----------



## moon2k3 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

So 
nun habe ich den Teich bereinigt Reingefallene Äste entfernt den Müll beseitigt und und und 

nun wollte ich dann doch mal paar bilder zeigen 

atm ist er besatzt mit bissel weissfisch 

14 Karpfen alle zwischen 2 bis max 4 Kilo 
und 5 Schleie ab 30 cm 

habe nun auch Wassergässer gepflanzt und eine ecke mit 2 Seerosenpflanzen 








Normale ansicht von den 2. Einfluss




Panorama ansicht 




Gepflante seerosen 




das Wassergrass was ich aus einen sanftfliesenden bach entnommen haben wuchert ganz gut 

€dit:
die karpfen scheinen sich dort sehr wohl zu fühlen stehen alle dick im futter 
sind ja nun schon ca 3 monate drin 

sie sonnen sich gerne in der ecke des 1. einlaufes was aufen panorama bild so zimlich in der mitte ist 

ja nun lass ich das ganze erstmal in ruhe werde versuchen noch schleie zu kaufen gegeben falls noch welche zu fangen und zu besatzen 
man kriegt hier atm echt keine zu kaufen, der winter war einfach zu hart 

nextes jahr werd ich dann wohl Zander oder hecht besatzen 
welchen der räuber bin ich mir immer noch nicht im klaren 

naja da der sommer auch nicht so recht im gang kommt und das wasser gerade mal bei 15 grad ist ( am rand ) mach ich mir auch keine grosse hoffnung auf karpfen nachwuchs


----------



## dukewolf (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Hi Moon
Na aber hallo...was hast du denn mit dem Teich gemacht ?
Das kann doch gar nicht dein Teich sein, oder du hattest einen Frosch geküsst und einen Wunsch frei.
Ich hätte an alles geglaubt ( sogar an den Osterhasen ) aber an solch ein Wunder niemals.
Dickes Lob und 10 mal auf die Schulter klopfe #r
|schild-g #g

Und danke für die tollen Fotos


----------



## moon2k3 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

ja ja so ist das 
das ist mir ein ernstes thema 

erfahre sogar mitlerweile sehr positive resonanzen ausen dorf 
das er nun gepflegt wird und wieder leber drin herrscht 

eine naturvernarte dame die genau gegenüber vom Teich wohnt freut sich richtig


----------



## L-TownPlayer (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

saubere arbeit hast du noch nen paar vorher nachher bilder


----------



## moon2k3 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

tut mir leid hab vorher keine bilder gemacht 
hab den teich ende letzten jahres bekommen 
da war er ja schon ausgebaggert ( siehe Startpost ) 

nun lagen aber noch einige äste drin die der bagger abgeruppt hatte und nicht entfernt wurden 

wurden nur diese entfernt 

naja mal gucken was nun noch kommt 

werd noch den besitzter fragen ob ich stegen setzten kann über die einläufe und ausläufe das ich nicht immer rübberspringen muss ^^

und den haupteinlauf stauen das ich diesen reinplätschern lassen kann is ja für den winter und sommer nicht verkehrt ( sauerstoff ) und im winter eisfreiheit ^^


----------



## dukewolf (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Moon 
Gute Ansätze die du für die Zukunft hast.
Selten machen sich User wirklich einen Kopf darüber, wie man die Verhältnisse seines Teiches verbessern kann.  Man merkt du hast dich im Winter anscheinend informiert und Ratschläge geholt.  Klasse |wavey:


----------



## moon2k3 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

jo hab den ganzen forumbereich hier durchgewühlt und nach halbwegs gleichen threads gesucht und gelesen 

mein ziel war es ja von anfang an den teich so zu gestalten und besatzen das die fische sich wohlfühlen und ggf selbst reproduzieren / vermehren 

ahhh noch was neues ist zwar nicht das highlight 
aber nexte woche kriege ich noch ca 30 stk 6-10 cm teichmuscheln 
für 0 euro  

aber jedenfalls tut es zum arten erhalt bei und es steigert ja die wasserqually da die dinger ja bis zu 40 L Pro stunde filtern ^^

was bei ca 30 stück a ca 30 l die stunde ja 21.000 L am tag sind ^^


----------



## SchwalmAngler (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Der Teich sieht ja mitlerweile richtig klasse aus. :vik:
Mein Kompliment was Du aus dem Tech gemacht hast.

Muscheln sind prinzipiell immer gut für einen Teich aber pass auf, das Du auch "echte" Teichmuscheln bekommst und keine Chinesischen.

Für den Teich mögen die ja recht gut sein, die wachsen schnell un filtern viel, allerdings verdrängen sie die hier heimische Teichmuschel und evtl. auch andere Muschelarten in angrenzenden Gewässern.


----------



## moon2k3 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

ohh danke Schwalmangler für den Tipp 
das habe ich auch nocht nicht gewusst 
da werd ich mich gleich mal noch schlau machen und am we mal nachfragen 
besten dank 

ps schön mal wieder was von euch 2. zu lesen ihr wart ja relativ ruhig in den letzten wochen ^^


----------



## dukewolf (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Moon sag mir einfach beascheid wenn du an keine Echten Teichmuscheln heran kommst.
Solltest du keine Bekannten oder Kumpels haben die selbst Teiche besitzen, kann ich dir sicher welche schicken.  Dies aber dann erst im kalten Herbst.Es würde dich nur der Versand etwas kosten.


----------



## moon2k3 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

ohhh vielen dank 

wenns keine echten sind komm ich im herbst drauf zurück


----------



## Lenzibald (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Servus.
Also so stell ich mir einen Teich vor. Viel Grün und nicht so steril wie viel andere. Wennst rasenmähst kannst ruhig mal ein paar Hände voll Gras reinwerfen die Karpfen lieben das. Ich hab so Großblättrige wasserpflanzen wenn die Blätter braun werden kann man zusehen wie die Karpfen sie reinschlürfen. Ablaichen tuns erst ab 18Grad Wassertemperatur Rotfedern und Weißfische schon ab ca 16grad. Nö echt schaut Super aus der Teich gefällt mir auf anhieb.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## dukewolf (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

Damit hat Lenzi sogar kompl. Recht.
Wenn ich mit der Motorsense mähe, fliegt natürlich viel vom Schnittgut rein. Tage später sieht man die Karpfen daran nuckeln.
So wie hier an den Laub..


----------



## moon2k3 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbesatz nach Ausbaggern*

naja die gemeinde mitarbeiter bei uns ausen dorf mähen da an der strasse immer rasen und machen auch immer bis zum rand des teiches mit frei 
da brauch ich mich glücklicherweise nicht so drum kümmern 

wäre sonst richtig viel arbeit ^^

So die muscheln sollten normale Teichmuscheln sein 
diese stammen aus ein natürlichen gewässer die er bei sich eingesetzt hat vor etlichen jahren


----------

